# Computer not recognizing phone



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

I previously was able to transfer audiobooks from my computer to my phone via usb cable.

Recently, the computer stopped recognizing the phone.

The computer is a Lenovo Ideapad 100 with Windows 10. The phone is a Samsung Galaxy S5.

I keep getting notices for Windows 10 updates and dutifully [?] install these; don't know if this has caused the problem.

Now when I go to Printers and Devices, I see the phone listed under devices, but it is "greyed out" and I can not open it.

I did install a shortcut on the desktop, but the phone also will not open from the shortcut.

Can you please tell remedy this? 

It is truly a hardship to not have new audiobooks on the phone!

Thanks so much,

cashcqshel

Screenshots attached


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Depends on how you were doing it before ? using Samsung's phone manager or by copying files from one drive to another.

If it's file copying, the next time you connect your phone, swipe the notification bar and see if there is an option to choose MTP/Media or Mass storage option and you would get a couple of beeps and see if you're able to see your device.


----------



## K9BEG (Jan 10, 2018)

My phone is very picky which cord I use. Some will work and others won't.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try a new cable. Try attaching it a different USB Port. Check the MTP/USB settings on the phone: How To Change USB Connection Options On Samsung Galaxy S5 | Technobezz


----------



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

I have ordered a new OEM Samsung data/charging cable, which should arrive next Tuesday.

Tried using the old cable I had been using for the media transfers. When I plug in the cable, and swipe down on the Notification Panel, I get the Transfer Media option. When I select that, a window opens on the computer which says Windows Media Player, and the phone appears in the upper right of that screen. (Screenshot attached.)

I moved several audiobooks to the Sync List area, but when I open the book list on the phone, these new books do not appear there. Do I have to take some specific action for force these books to move to the phone's sd card, i.e., to "sync" them?

Previously, when I connected the phone to the computer with the usb cable, I could open My Computer, select the phone, and the open the Audiobook folder on the SD card, and then drag and drop the books into that folder.

Why is this method no longer working?

Is there some easier way to go about this? Like maybe removing the sd card from phone, and plugging it into the computer, and then transferring the media files.

Is using Bluetooth an option?

In your opinion, what is the quickest / easiest way to move the books from the computer to the phone's sd card?

Thanks for you help!

cashcqshel

ps. Attached several other screenshots, but not sure it these are relevant or helpful.


----------



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

I had intended to also include this screenshot from the phone.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Transferring Media files is the right way to do it, once the device is connected Right click on it and choose Open, or Open my Computer and the Media player should be listed on the left side. Again, use Right Click and Open do not use the Default Auto Run option, even if you do, choose the option Open Folder to view files (Not the Media Player option), I'm guessing you chose the Auto Run option and it accepted that as the default.

If this doesn't work chances are you might have reformatted your SD card recently as Adoptable, this could have caused the PC to not recognize it as Mass storage (just guessing)

To revert the Auto Play options, click start--type Autoplay and hit enter this will bring up a new screen with the settings, scroll to the second portion, if your device is listed there, change the setting to either *Open device storage* or *Ask me....* Remember to choose the Open folder to view files in the Auto Run menu from the next time if you choose the Ask me... option..


----------



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

I connected the phone and the computer with the USB cable. The computer made a musical tone, and I can see the lightening bolt / charging icon at the top. 

I scrolled down on the notification bar, and selected Transferring Media Files.

However, when I select File Explorer in the bottom tray, the phone does not appear on the list at the left.

When I enter Auto Play settings in the Start box, it shows that AutoPlay is turned on, and the phone is listed below that.

I have attached several screens shots.

Are the Auto Play settings correct?

What do I try from here?

Previously, when I connected the phone via the USB cable, I would hear the musical tone, then open File Explorer from the tool tray, and the phone would be listed in the column on the left side, under My Computer.

Thanks for your continued help!


----------



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

Two more screenshots:

I was able to find the option under Settings to Open Device to View Files, but this doesn't make phone show up under File Explorer in the left-side list.

I don't suppose Linking the phone is relevant to this?

Also, under Settings, right above where it says Open Device to View Files, it says to select either "take no action" or "ask me every time". What am I supposed to select here?

Thanks again!

This is so rottenly frustrating. :banghead:

I hope we can find a solution soon!


----------



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

The new OEM data/charging cable has arrived. When I used it to connect the phone and the computer, it made no difference.

I have 2 usb ports on the computer. Switching between these makes no difference.

I did notice that previously I had failed to turn the toggle to OFF on the settings for Auto Play. This is now turned to off. (screenshot attached)

Tried restarting the computer, but this makes no difference.

So. . . when the computer and the cable are connected, even after I swipe down on the notification panel on the phone, and select Transfer Media Files, the phone STILL does not show up in the left-side list when I open File Explorer.

Does anyone have ANY NEW IDEAS I can try????? 

This is truly driving me mad! :banghead:

I need my audiobook fix SOON! :devil:


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Have you tried on another computer?


----------



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

No! Thank you for reminding me I need to do that!

Will try another computer tomorrow, and get back to you with the results.

** What a gorgeous dog! **


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

** What a gorgeous dog! **


Thanks


----------



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

Well, the library closed early today.

Will go tomorrow to see if the media will transfer from a different computer.

Thanks again for your reminder/suggestion!


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Sorry for the delayed response, thanks for posting back detailed results.

Afaik, I wouldn't peg this as a cable fault, usually if the drivers are installed, most likely cable is good.

Can you post the results of Device Manager as to how the device is listed there ?
Start--Run--Devmgmt.msc, look under Disk drives, Android device, Android USB device, Media player etc..

Any chance you have a Samsung phone manager application installed on the PC ?

Also, the phone gets detected as a Media server.. So if there are corrupt files on the card, you're phone is going to continuously keep scanning those files causing battery drain and limited access to the SD card.

Worst case, I'd recommend to backup all data from your SD card do a clean full format of the SD Card only, *use caution and follow the manufacturer's instructions to the T when doing this, formatting incorrectly could lead to loss of all phone data*


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

What you're experiencing is not so uncommon, especially on Windows 10, and as you've noticed, swapping cables and usb ports changes nothing. I've personally encountered this problem with my current phone and PC. It just happened out of the blue. My phone's user forums are full of similar complaints, but there's a workaround that worked for me (and many others). It boils down to how Windows classifies your phone's MTP interface and which driver is loaded as a result. Use *Method 5* outlined at https://appuals.com/android-phone-not-showing-up-on-pc/ to update/change the driver that's in use for your phone's MTP interface. Before you perform those steps, connect your phone and choose the MTP (file transfer) mode on your phone, then go ahead and update the drivers as described. If some step in that method isn't quite clear or you're stuck, kindly let us know where and we'll assist.


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

try software updates for the phone I had one today, also windows 10 updates, try using samsung kies first then windows explorer


----------



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

Still, nothing is working.

My Windows 10 is fully updated.

The phone is not showing up under Hardware and Devices.

Device Manager does not show the phone, no Portable Devices, and nothing with ADB in the name (as per Step 5, above.)

I also downloaded Samsung Keis 3, but that also will not connect the phone.

The phone and card DID show up briefly -- just for an instant, and then vanished. Could not get them to appear again.

Screenshots attached.

This is just so discouraging.

Can I use Bluetooth to send the audiobook files to the phone???

Thanks for all you help. I am still hoping a solution will appear.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Ok, if you have a SD card in it, high probability you need to backup the data and format it completely.

Can you check the Storage option in settings on your phone, are you able to see both the Phone and Card storage ? or do you see something called Adoptable/App storage space.

As a temporary workaround, search for an application called AirDroid(free version has Ads), fairly simple and straightforward, this will help transfer the files to your device, easier if your connected to the same network. So basically your laptop/desktop needs to connect to the same router which provides the Wireless connection for your device.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, this could be as simple as windows stuck on a phantom device. Open a cmd prompt as admin and copy paste:-

set devmgr_show_nonpresent_devices=1 (press enter)

Next type :- devmgmt.msc (press enter)

Device manager will open, from the "View" menu select "show hidden devices"

Expand the tree and see if the device shows (devices that are 'phantom' have faded icons, all can be uninstalled, if you find yours uninstall it..do not have the camera connected, at this stage. Restart and make your connection now.


----------



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

Jenae,

Here are the latest screenshots.

I was able to find the phone listed under Hidden Devices. I tried, out of curiosity, to update drivers before uninstalling it. Got a message saying the latest drivers are already installed, but check for a Windows Update.

The Windows update (see screenshot) said "Status Preparing to Download 100%". Am I supposed to do something here get the update to download?

After that, I right clicked on the phone an uninstalled it.

Then I restarted the computer, and plugged in the phone. I could see the lightening bolt showing it was charging from the computer, but there was no musical tone saying it was connected, and the phone does not show up under Windows Explorer.

When I saw the phone listed under Hidden Devices, it did not appear to be phantom. 

Previously, there was a phantom icon listed under Hardware and Devices, as shown in a earlier screenshot. I right clicked on that image, and uninstalled it. 

Well, here are the relevant screenshots.

Thanks for you help! I truly hope a solution will appear soon!

cashcqshel


----------



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

Tristar, thank you so much for recommending AirDroid! I will try that later tonight.

The card does show up under Storage on the phone, and there is options to reformat and to unmount.

I am hesitant to reformat it just yet, because I still have a few audiobooks on the sd card that I am listening to. Hate to erase these via reformatting because I will have no audio books to listen to!

Will let you know if I have any question on using AirDroid. I hope this will turn out to be the life-saver it seems to be!


----------



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

Jenae,

I was able to locate the phone, listed under Hidden Devices.

First, out of curiosity, I tried updating the drivers. Got a message that drivers were already updated, but to try a Windows update.

Please see the screenshot saying: Status Windows update preparing to download 100%. Am I supposed to so something here to get the download to start?????

Then I right clicked the phone under Hidden Devices and uninstalled it.

After restarting the computer, I plugged the phone back in. I was able to see the lightening bolt showing it was charging from the computer, but there was not musical tone showing it was connected, but when I pull down the notification bar, there is no option shown for Media . There is no musical tone that indicates that the phone is connected, and the phone does not show up under windows explorer.

Here are the screenshots.

There's gotta be a solution to this! :banghead::angry::dance::devil:

Thank you for your patience and your help!

cashcqshel


----------



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

Janae, sorry, I thought the first post didn't go through, so I posted a second time!

Please ignore this error. : )


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, go back to the device manager right click on the camera and select update driver, choose the option to browse your computer for the software, then, let me pick from a list of available drivers. Make sure the box "list compatible drivers" is checked, do you see any listed? 
Press on "have disk" and point the location to where your drivers are located and press next, should reinstall the drivers. Restart and try now.


----------



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

Here is the screenshot of what I just did --

I right-clicked on Imaging Devices, and then right clicked on Lenovo Easy Camera.

This took me to a menu, and I selected Have Disk.

It then instructed me to insert Manufacturer's Disk.

[I don't have a Manufacturer's Disk.]

Also, when I went to Documents, where there was supposed to be a list of drivers, it showed only the one (screenshot attached.)


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, when you get to "Install from disk" at the bottom under "copy manufacturers files from" browse to where you downloaded the driver.


----------



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

*RESOLVED: Computer not recognizing phone*

A miracle just happened!

When I opened the laptop, there was a message that the Windows 10 updates were ready to install. I installed, and restarted the computer.

On a wild hope that something might have changed, I plugged in the phone.

I instantly heard the musical tone, and the phone appeared under Windows Explorer!

Screenshot attached.

I opened the SD card, and transferred a large quantity of audio books!

I don't know what changed, but next time, I will try a Windows Update.

Jenae, and the rest, thank you so much for your time, thought, and effort in helping me resolve this!

I am indeed grateful.

And I am so happy to have my fix of audiobooks lined up. I can't imagine falling asleep without them.!

I am so pleased, I am grinning like a goat eating briars!

Thank you!

I shall gratefully mark this thread Resolved!


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, looks like a driver issue and updates for once fixed it, or a lucky restart, either way glad you got it sorted.


----------



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank you!

I am not religious, and not Catholic, but I prayed to St. Jude, the Saint of Lost Causes to get this resolved, since living without audiobooks would be a great hardship for me.

I guess he heard me.

I am truly grateful for your efforts to help me resolve this.

I will just quietly accept that a miracle of some sort happened. : )


----------



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, no! Looks like I chortled with glee too soon!

I realized I wanted to add one more book to the phone, and plugged it in.

No musical tone, and the phone does not appear under Windows Explorer.

I tried unplugging and replugging it several times.

One time I heard the musical tone, but if the phone showed up, it disappeared before I could open Windows Explorer.

This is heart-breaking.

Would a new phone make any difference??? This is an S5, and I was thinking of moving up to an S6.

Also, my audiobooks are stored in the ether, and I was thinking I could use Filezilla to transfer the books directly to my phone, rather than using Filezilla to transfer them to the computer, then moving them to the phone.

Looks like there is a Filezilla app in the phone store.

Also, on one of my many searches for a solution, I read I could use electrical contact cleaner to clean the contacts in the micro usb port in the phone. Would this help, do you think? This is a new cable, but I suppose the contacts inside the phone could be a problem?

Getting further afield, there was some mention of cleaning pocket lint out of the micro usb port on the phone. I used a magnifying glass, and could see no lint in there. Besides, the Samsung has a cover that snaps down over the port.

Any thoughts. . ...?

I hate to keep showing up like a bad penny.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

cashcqshel said:


> Oh, no! Looks like I chortled with glee too soon!
> 
> I realized I wanted to add one more book to the phone, and plugged it in.
> 
> ...


I believe you have a hardware defect on the phone; a loose micro-b usb port. This happens a lot, and they are easily and cheaply replaced. You can try holding the cable at an angle by slightly and gently pushing it downwards or upwards at the part where you hold while plugging it in. If you have an unlimited Internet connection on your phone and pc, you could make use of cloud storage services, such as Google Drive to store your audio books and anything else worth saving, that way you can access them from anywhere. You can also buy a usb card reader and use it to directly attach the card to a pc rather than using the phone's MTP interface. If you're using a laptop, it most likely has an SD card reader built-in, so you can use the adapter that came with your phone's micro sd card to attach it to the reader. Many desktops also have a card reader built-in.


----------



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

There is a slot that looks like a card reader slot.

Can you recommend a specific product, or category of product, that I can look for to buy?

I usually shop on eBay. Anything you can recommend from there?

Thanks so much for this suggestion!

I will look around to see if I can find a card reader in the house, but could also go ahead and buy one. Would love to get a specific recommendation, since I am uncertain about this.


----------



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

And, yes, I have tried pushing on the where the cable enters the phone at various angles, and so forth. I usually have to do this to get it to charge.

I know port for this phone is only a few dollars, but thought the cost of having it installed would be prohibitive. I looked at a youtube video on how to change the port, but it looked beyond my capability level -- too many of those little tiny screws.


----------



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

I just noted one on eBay.

The item number is: 332093142026

I am pretty sure my 32 GB micro SD card is Sandisk.

Does this look suitable?

Gosh, it would be so nice not to have to deal with this problem, and I have no objection to taking the card out of the phone to load the books!


----------



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

Well, I went ahead and ordered it!

I am too eager to get this matter resolved!


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

cashcqshel said:


> I just noted one on eBay.
> 
> The item number is: 332093142026
> 
> ...


I was going to suggest a SanDisk reader as well. It's my no. 1 trusted brand when it comes to mobile storage, it you get the genuine stuff (so many counterfeits out there). Yes, that one should work just fine.


----------



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

Made sure it was from USA, not China.

Will arrive nxt Tuesday.

Hope to give you a glowing report of my outstanding success soon as it arrives!


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

A lot of this happens if the 'Safely Remove Hardware' option is not used when disconnecting a storage device from the PC, especially if the PC is not restarted regularly.

The next time you would like to disconnect the phone from the computer, either change it to charge only mode by swiping on the phone or use the Safely Remove hardware option which will be available on a USB icon on the lower right hand corner near the time and date.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

You can easily transfer files between your phone and PC wirelessly if they are connected to the same (wireless) network. It is way <b>faster</b> than bluetooth and doesn't involve messing around with cables! How good is that! It definitely will spare you the headache you're having right now as you painstakingly await the card reader to arrive. I've prepared a brief tutorial on how you can go about it:

*Step 1*
Download and install the _Xender_ app from _*Google Play Store*_. The app’s full title/name is *Xender - File Transfer & Share*, developed by _Xender Team_. Ignore other apps with “Xender” in their names and similar-looking logos developed by other people, we do not need them.



*Step 2*
Open Xender. If prompted to allow access to photos, media and files on your device, tap ALLOW.



*Step 3*
Select the SD card for files received/downloaded by Xender, using the instructions shown on screen (as in the image below). Xender will automatically create a folder named Xender at the root of the SD card. This step is important because it grants Xender permission to access the SD card (on Android Marshmallow and later), which is where you’ll mostly want the files to be saved.





*Step 4*
Tap the avatar at the top-left corner of the screen to connect the phone to the PC. Tapping this icon reveals other options as well. You can also swipe from the left edge of the screen to slide these options into view. Tap More then tap Connect to PC. A web address will be displayed, for use on a web browser to access Xender’s web interface.





The address that'll be shown on your phone will most likely be different from the one in the image above. That's alright, just proceed.

*Step 5*
On the PC, open your browser of choice (I recommend Chrome or Firefox), although any other decent browser should work. Enter the address displayed on your phone (in Step 4 above) in the browser and load it. You will get an alert on the phone asking you to allow the connection. Allow it and the PC browser will open the home page of Xender’s web interface.



*Step 6*
If you wish you can take that brief tour of the web interface that is offered, otherwise you can skip it and go straight to transferring files. Skip the categories (images, music, videos, documents) and select the *Files* option at the very bottom of that navigation menu on the left.



You can then navigate to the location on your SD card where you want to send the audio books, then click the Upload File button, choose the files on the PC and upload them. 



If the files are not visible, click and select *All files* in the drop-down box highlighted below and all your files will be visible.



You can select multiple files to send, then when finished, click Open and the upload will begin. Each file has a progress bar that indicates how the upload is progressing. The progress bars are not very visible (low contrast), but if you look close enough you’ll see them. Once the transfers have finished, disconnect the Xender connection on your phone.



It's a neat method and a great alternative to AirDroid, and doesn't require an internet connection! That's right, it doesn't consume precious internet bandwidth, but uses direct wi-fi.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

tristar said:


> A lot of this happens if the 'Safely Remove Hardware' option is not used when disconnecting a storage device from the PC, especially if the PC is not restarted regularly.
> 
> The next time you would like to disconnect the phone from the computer, either change it to charge only mode by swiping on the phone or use the Safely Remove hardware option which will be available on a USB icon on the lower right hand corner near the time and date.


Windows doesn't always display the safe removal option, especially for MTP devices. If your phone mounts the storage as "removable", then that icon will show up. My Samsung feature phone mounts it as removable usb storage and Windows displays the safe removal option. On my android, it doesn't mount it as such. I've seen some older Samsung droids mounting it as removable usb storage.

Not safely removing may break the filesystem of the media being accessed, or corrupt some data, but won't physically break the usb port on a device.

If that fidgety port/charging system is not replaced, it may fry the motherboard and/or battery sooner or later, both of which are more costly to replace than the port itself!


----------



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

I can't thank you enough for the tutorial on Xender! This is exactly what I needed.

It is lightweight, easy to use, and the transfers are fast.

When I first opened the web page on the computer, there was a screen to which I could drag and drop. I had selected the sd card on my phone, and specifically the Audiobook folder on the card.

I used the drag and drop feature to move a book over, and it showed up on the phone as a folder with the book title which contained all the chapter sound files.

I had disconnected the app, and then reconnected it to move over another book.

This time, I only saw the option to "open" the files that the book contained, and these chapter sound files showed up individual files, not in a folder under the book title.

Where is the screen where I can drag and drop the book as a single folder?

Please see the screenshot. The row of files across the top, "Tarah Woodbade" are chapter files, and should be in a folder under the book title.

Also, can you explain where/how I get the Permission for the SD card? See the upper right hand corner of the screen.

I tried many times to "Safely Remove" the phone. It is a Samsung Galaxy S5. I could never find any place that would allow me to do that, as happens with a USB drive.

I tried right clicking on the phone under My Computer, but there was no Safely Remove option; also clicked on the small up arrow in the lower right hand corner of the tool tray. USB drives always appear there with the option so Safely Remove, but never the phone. ????

Thanks so much for your help! I think Xender is the lifeline I have been hoping someone would throw to me!


----------



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

Forgot the screenshot.

Here 'tis.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

If you don't see the Safely remove hardware option, then for MTP, right click on it and choose eject to safely disconnect, or just swipe and change to charge mode and it's safely disconnected.

I think it's not showing up as mass storage is because post MM (samsung used this early) the SD card would format as Adoptable if done directly from the phone.. So would show up as MTP...

It's better to partition the SD card into 2 and format 1 as adoptable and the other as FAT, that seemed to help.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

cashcqshel said:


> I can't thank you enough for the tutorial on Xender! This is exactly what I needed.


You are welcome :smile:



> Also, can you explain where/how I get the Permission for the SD card? See the upper right hand corner of the screen.


To grant Xender permission for SD card access, open it and tap the avatar on the top-left or swipe from the left edge, then tap *Settings.*










Next, tap *Download location*










A prompt similar to the one below will appear. Tap SD card.










On-screen instructions will appear as shown below. Tap the SELECT FOLDER option highlighted in red.










A screen similar to the one below shows up. In my case, it opens with the SD card already in view. You can tell which storage location is in view by looking at the path displayed at the top (pointing hand at the top). The path/location in view MUST be the root of the SD card for it work. In other words, do not select any other folder or subfolder in the SD card. With the SD card in view, tap SELECT as pointed by the hand in the image below.










Finally, you will be taken back to the Download location prompt shown in the image below. Note that the SD card will now be the selected location, with the full path to where Xender will be storing received files shown (a folder called _Xender_ at the root of the SD card). Tap OK to save the changes and to close the prompt.










Reconnect Xender to the PC and navigate to the Files section. The SD card should now be fully accessible by Xender and it should not say permission required anymore.



> I tried many times to "Safely Remove" the phone. It is a Samsung Galaxy S5. I could never find any place that would allow me to do that, as happens with a USB drive.
> 
> I tried right clicking on the phone under My Computer, but there was no Safely Remove option; also clicked on the small up arrow in the lower right hand corner of the tool tray. USB drives always appear there with the option so Safely Remove, but never the phone. ????
> 
> Thanks so much for your help! I think Xender is the lifeline I have been hoping someone would throw to me!


It is pointless to look for the safe removal option for your phone when it's mounted as an MTP device. Yes, USB storage drives always appear with that option and a drive letter in This PC. That is not the case with MTP devices. They are not treated as USB storage drives and are not mounted as such. You only find them by their names in This PC, with no drive letter. Safe removal is not required for MTP devices. I can't count how many times I have unplugged my phone from a PC without "safely removing" it first. It is just in people's minds that ALL portable storage devices should be safely removed using that option in Windows, but the fact is, not all portable storage devices are treated the same nor use the same protocols to communicate with the PC. I wouldn't worry about that safe removal option not being there. If you feel uncomfortable unplugging without the safe removal option (it's understandable), you can pull down the usb connection options on your phone and select Charge only. That will unmount the MTP device.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

tristar said:


> I think it's not showing up as mass storage is because post MM (samsung used this early) the SD card would format as Adoptable if done directly from the phone.. So would show up as MTP...
> 
> It's better to partition the SD card into 2 and format 1 as adoptable and the other as FAT, that seemed to help.


It's not about the card being formatted as adoptable or portable. My SD card is not formatted as adoptable (it's a class 4, wouldn't be fast enough for my liking), and when connected as an MTP device, never shows an option to eject it or safely remove it. In older devices (such as my Samsung Erica feature phone), the phone's internal storage and SD cards would be mounted as separate usb mass storage devices, and they would each show up with a drive letter in Windows/File Explorer, and they would have the eject option in their context menu as well as the safe removal option in the system tray. Most (android) devices are using the MTP interface now.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

cashcqshel said:


> When I first opened the web page on the computer, there was a screen to which I could drag and drop. I had selected the sd card on my phone, and specifically the Audiobook folder on the card.
> 
> I used the drag and drop feature to move a book over, and it showed up on the phone as a folder with the book title which contained all the chapter sound files.
> 
> ...


To upload folders, simply drag and drop the folder(s) onto the browser and the transfers will begin.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

You're right Stance, looks like most newer devices do not show up as Mass storage... I compared an old vs new droid, what happens is that with mass storage, the Card is no longer accessible from the phone... So unless you disconnect, the SD card is unusable during the time it's connected as storage. With MTP, I can access the files from the device as well... Also MTP seems to work faster and better than Mass storage...


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

tristar said:


> looks like most newer devices do not show up as Mass storage... I compared an old vs new droid, what happens is that with mass storage, the Card is no longer accessible from the phone... So unless you disconnect, the SD card is unusable during the time it's connected as storage. With MTP, I can access the files from the device as well... Also MTP seems to work faster and better than Mass storage...


Correct. I've also observed that when transferring files to an MTP device, it is locked in a "busy" state and attempts to run concurrent transfers are not allowed, until the ongoing transfer is completed, unlike the case with mass storage whereby you can have more than one transfer processes running concurrently (albeit slower). Furthermore, background system processes do not bother much with MTP devices like they do with mass storage volumes, sometimes preventing safe removal when there are seemingly no visible running processes!


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for the info stance, you're right, with MTP seems to be one connection at a time.. 

I've seen that too, even after a transfer is complete, the handle remains open, and you get a message that the drive is in use.. But no such issues with MTP..


----------



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

Stancestans,

At last! After several days, and going through your tutorial a step at a time, I have at last mastered the art of using Xerder! I finally got the SD card permissions issue resolved, and now I can drag and drop entire books at one go.

The program is wonderful! I can't thank you enough for recomme


----------



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

*Resolved: Computer not recognizing phone*

Stancestans,

At last! After several days, and going through your tutorial a step at a time, I have at last mastered the art of using Xerder! I finally got the SD card permission issue resolved, and now I can drag and drop entire books at one go.

The program is wonderful! I can't thank you enough for recommending it, and also for putting together the exceedingly helpful tutorial.

You have not only resolved my immediate problem, but also I suspect have waylaid a whole host of future problems that now will not occur.

My problem with transferring books to phones has plagued me through a number of years and a variety of phones.

No more!

I offer you the full body salaam, including pouring dust over my head in homage, as well as a case of ancient wine, and a bit of magical dust which will allow all your wishes to come true

I.e., my profound and lasting gratitude.

Thank you! 

cashcqshel


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Resolved: Computer not recognizing phone*



cashcqshel said:


> Stancestans,
> 
> At last! After several days, and going through your tutorial a step at a time, I have at last mastered the art of using Xerder! I finally got the SD card permission issue resolved, and now I can drag and drop entire books at one go.
> 
> ...


Tokens of gratitude heartily accepted :grin: I'm glad I could be of assistance. You're most welcome.


----------

